# Vertical Mulching



## dhuffnmu (Feb 25, 2008)

What do you guys put in the holes when you vertical mulch?


----------



## BayouTree (Feb 26, 2008)

Peat moss. Compost is good too.


----------



## dhuffnmu (Feb 26, 2008)

Just straight peat moss or are you using a sand peat moss mixture? Thank you for your reply.


----------



## chainsaw kid (Feb 26, 2008)

what is vertical mulching?


----------



## kennertree (Feb 26, 2008)

chainsaw kid said:


> what is vertical munching?



http://www.treesaregood.com/treecare/treatment_construction.aspx


----------



## BayouTree (Feb 26, 2008)

We used just straight peat moss when I used to do this. I think peat and sand would probably be just as fine. The peat was just convenient. Acidifies the soil too. Don't know if that is a concern in your area though. I think the main benefit is from the aeration.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 26, 2008)

I use landscape mix with some peat and shredded hardwood mulch mixed in.


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2008)

I use peat moss (or compost) and vermiculite (could also use diatomaceous earth) to really help keep the open pour space. I have also been putting in just a small amount of 12-12-12 fertilizer (probably not even enough to change a soil analysis on its own...).

I don't use sand because when you mix sand with soil that has this much clay, you are likely to end up with cement.

Be careful with 'fresher' mulch (anything you would consider good enough to put on a flower bed) as this will rob the tree of nitorgen. You want the stuff that has sat around for 2-3 years (or more) too long, but has still been stirred up.


----------



## dhuffnmu (Feb 26, 2008)

Good replys guys. Thanks alot.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 27, 2008)

While on the topic of VM...

What diameter holes are you generally shooting when doing this? I'm thinking that my 2.75" diameter bulb auger would be good enough, or should I get something larger?

How dry would I want the soil to be for optimum results? I'm planning on core aerating the whole lawn again this year, and usually get around to that about the time the tulips are on the downward side of their peak (early- or mid-May).


----------



## Urban Forester (Feb 27, 2008)

Depends on the tree... We do some that just require additional pore space in heavily compacted soil, we may just use pea gravel and wood chips. Some of the others we are trying to correct micro-nutrient defficiency, so we would use greenleaf compound (for acid loving plants) organic fertilizer w/Chelated Iron or manganese.

Sounds like a good size auger, we go about 18" down, on average.


----------



## kruege84 (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend putting fertilizer in there. One time I saw where someone had added fertilizer and you could tell where all the holes were made. The grass A LOT greener and twice as tall as the rest. I'll try to find a pic.


----------



## kruege84 (Feb 27, 2008)

found it...


----------



## ATH (Feb 27, 2008)

computeruser said:


> While on the topic of VM...
> 
> What diameter holes are you generally shooting when doing this?


I'm using an Air Knife. that really opens it up for the air.

2.75" would be a good sized auger though.


----------



## ATH (Feb 27, 2008)

kruege84 said:


> found it...


That looks like core aerayion, not vertical mulching. One ring like that is not going to do much for improved porosity. Same danger applies though... good warning. One way to avoid this would be to put some N on the grass to even it up.


----------



## kruege84 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's vertical mulching, but I could be wrong. Are you thinking of radial trenching??

Thanks for the input, just trying to make sure I've got my stuff straight.


----------



## kruege84 (Feb 27, 2008)

I found this with a quick google search.

http://www.athensclarkecounty.com/documents/pdf/landscape_management/tcn_vertmulch.pdf


----------



## ATH (Feb 27, 2008)

If it is vertical mulching, I would say it is a very incomplete job. Not trying to rip on anybody's work, but one circle isn't going to do much. (then again, it is probably not going to be too benefical for fertilization either...)


----------



## computeruser (Feb 27, 2008)

kruege84 said:


> I wouldn't recommend putting fertilizer in there. One time I saw where someone had added fertilizer and you could tell where all the holes were made. The grass A LOT greener and twice as tall as the rest. I'll try to find a pic.



Great picture!

Vertical mulching? Naw, I don't think those folks were that advanced in their thought process. I bet someone went out and bought some fertilizer spikes at Home Depot...


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 3, 2008)

That's not vert. mulch. That is one TOTAL crappy job of deep root feeding. Total ripoff. From the amount of surge growth present they probably used 46-0-0 Urea. All fast release. No grid pattern and most likely not more than an inch or 2 in the ground. One of the hack outfits that are in the "Tree + Shrub" business.


----------

